# Forum within a Forum EBs!



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No I'm not talking about the Subs Bar 

I refer to one thread that has been going since July 2007. It started at around 5am one day when Rapidorob (sadly no longer a subscriber or motorhome owner) found himself awake with nothing much to do and wished other insomniacs "good morning".

He entitled the thread starter *Early Birds!* and every morning since it has attracted a small but loyal band of followers plus those who from time to time drop in.

As far as I recall no one has left Early Birds in a huff neither has the thread needed moderation although moderators have and still do contribute. Lasting friendships have grown and most of us hardcore EBs have met each other.

We have been mocked, and yes sometimes we just say 'good morning' and say what the weather is, so I can see where the mockers are coming from. Every now and again someone suggests that the database of old threads should be emptied but we carry on.

It has had getting on for 3/4 of a million 'views' and this morning saw its 15630th reply to the original *"Good Morning"*


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Good morning Frank  

Early birds is a nice thread


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

.....and as it happens the 15361st post is an example of someone telling us of a great sadness that has just occurred so its not just good morning. 

I quote "but unburdening on EB's does work"


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well said, Frank - a nice thread for a quick hello in the morning. I do seem to remember contributing from California last year so I could get a post in before you 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I love EBs. It's probably the one place where you can relax in comfort, knowing that no one's going to 'have a go'. I've met many of them, and not met some, but they're all nice people. A lovely, tranquil start to the day.

Thanks for the reminder, Frank. I don't go in as often as I used to, but I should.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> I love EBs. It's probably the one place where you can relax in comfort, knowing that no one's going to 'have a go'. I've met many of them, and not met some, but they're all nice people. A lovely, tranquil start to the day.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, Frank. I don't go in as often as I used to, but I should.
> 
> Gerald


Oyyy stop having a go about people having a go ya trouble maker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

artona said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > I love EBs. It's probably the one place where you can relax in comfort, knowing that no one's going to 'have a go'. I've met many of them, and not met some, but they're all nice people. A lovely, tranquil start to the day.
> ...


 ( thats a bit of fun not moderation :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Alas I'm not an early bird - this is early for me. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> Alas I'm not an early bird - this is early for me. :wink:


That needn't matter Christine one of our regulars rarely posts before 10 but hey it's early for her


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Early birds is indeed a lovely thread and I too have met quite a few of the contributers. I also don't pop in as much as in the morning work rush I had no time to post. But yes a great thread.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Gee Frank for a moment there I thought this thread was going to ask to get rid of the EB thread.....I was already rolling up my sleeves ready for the fight!! :lol: :lol: 

It is a lovely thread and I have made some very good friends there.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is a thread I would like to join in but my brief style when dashing out to work risks being unappreciated! 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Clipped .... As far as I recall no one has left Early Birds in a huff neither has the thread needed moderation although moderators have and still do contribute. Lasting friendships have grown and most of us hardcore EBs have met each other.


We do however have some feisty EB ladies, and I don't advise you to cross them 



dawnwynne said:


> Gee Frank for a moment there I thought this thread was going to ask to get rid of the EB thread.....I was already rolling up my sleeves ready for the fight!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> It is a lovely thread and I have made some very good friends there.





locovan said:


> Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

I can only say Amen to that. Its a great thread even though I don't manage to get me head off the pillow early enough to add to it.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> It is a thread I would like to join in but my brief style when dashing out to work risks being unappreciated!
> 
> Dave


Allowances would be made

(only on EBs though  )


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No I just wanted to sing all your praises


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Occasionally posted on EB, normally at weekends as I have a lay in until about 6! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh Flattery will get you everywhere!!! :roll: or should it be


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL

Well maybe if we offered fresh pastries in the mornings more people would join us. Joe since your up so early you could start them! :wink:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought this was for those migrating to the warmth in the winter and the early birds were those who arrived first! How wrong I am. I've just flicked through some of the pages and it is nice to read such friendly messages.

Haven't quite worked out the early bit though as most of the messages seem to flow mid morning onwards and not when the birds begin to sing. But who cares!

Continued best wishes for all early birders.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Brock said:


> I thought this was for those migrating to the warmth in the winter and the early birds were those who arrived first! How wrong I am. I've just flicked through some of the pages and it is nice to read such friendly messages.
> 
> Haven't quite worked out the early bit though as most of the messages seem to flow mid morning onwards and not when the birds begin to sing. But who cares!
> 
> Continued best wishes for all early birders.


I am not totally sure but I htink the migrators are known as "Snow Birds" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Brock said:


> I thought this was for those migrating to the warmth in the winter and the early birds were those who arrived first! How wrong I am. I've just flicked through some of the pages and it is nice to read such friendly messages.
> 
> Haven't quite worked out the early bit though as most of the messages seem to flow mid morning onwards and not when the birds begin to sing. But who cares!
> 
> Continued best wishes for all early birders.


Hi Brock normally it starts with Gorman who can be as early as 4am (but he cheats as he is in the Gulf) but our normal UK morning starter is Tattytony again at around 4am, I tend to join in by 6am but sometimes 5am occasionally 7 sometimes not at all - no one has written any rules


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EB*

I am quite often the last one on as I am getting used to retirement!

Russell


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

locovan said:


> Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mavis, will you let me in again?? I haven't been on for ages...... 8O

Catz


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

catzontour said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Franks trying to drum up trade so it will be to crowded --Im going to shut the door and lock us all in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh dear I threw the key away hang on I will go and look for it


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I have found it so yes Catz you can come in but it has to be Pink Dressing gown and slippers and bring the Cornflakes oh yes and the daily mail :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Im one of the late random disorganised early birds. :lol: 

have only recently joined the thread and feel a bit like Im 'muscelling in' but hope to meet some of the others soon.

Warning its a bit addictive :lol:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Im one of the late random disorganised early birds. :lol: 

have only recently joined the thread and feel a bit like Im 'muscelling in' but hope to meet some of the others soon.

Warning its a bit addictive :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Daily Mail? That explains a lot....

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> The Daily Mail? That explains a lot....
> 
> Dave


Thats why I said it i wanted to upset Frank but I got you instead
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I dont read the papers as you get all the news off the net :wink:

Margaret you havent muscelled in silly silly all are welcome and we chat.
I do have a cyber romance going on with my Bill but we are friends away from the Forum. Infact Im meeting his wife next week but thats how involved you get :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Hi Brock normally it starts with Gorman who can be as early as 4am (but he cheats as he is in the Gulf) but our normal UK morning starter is Tattytony again at around 4am, I tend to join in by 6am but sometimes 5am occasionally 7 sometimes not at all - no one has written any rules


I often slip in there after Gorman and Tattytony, but today I was an equal first with Tony @ 04.00, whilst Gorman (Bill), was putting the world to rights, sat on a step with a coffee in hand, taking in the Saudi sun.

It doesn't matter what time you get on there, just as long as you are nice to one another, with a laugh or two thrown in.
And if you are joing us, please bring anything *"other than"* the Daily Mail and the Daily Sport. :roll:

Right then, it's back to EBs.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> The Daily Mail? That explains a lot....
> 
> Dave


That's the secret of my success Mavis getting others to do my dirty work


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

locovan said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > The Daily Mail? That explains a lot....
> ...


always good to swop notes before the swapping party :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


Trust a mod to lower the tone


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 

My first stop of the morning :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Yes it is a good and pleasant thread to read ...which I do most mornings around 7am...so you could say that I am an Early Bird thread lurker :lol: At that time in the morning I usually log on to do some forum housekeeping...the tidying up and clearing up after the night before :roll: ( spam posts, misplaced posts, new campsites etc.) So I never think to actually add a post in there but it does keep me up to date with the activities of the EB contributors .... long may the thread continue.


Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Yes it is a good and pleasant thread to read ...which I do most mornings around 7am...so you could say that I am an Early Bird thread lurker :lol: At that time in the morning I usually log on to do some forum housekeeping...the tidying up and clearing up after the night before :roll: ( spam posts, misplaced posts, new campsites etc.) So I never think to actually add a post in there but it does keep me up to date with the activities of the EB contributors .... long may the thread continue.
> 
> Mike


I wish you would clean the window after you look in --you peeping tom :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> I wish you would clean the window after you look in --you peeping tom :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't know about Tom, but this might be Spykal looking in, Mavis. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I wish you would clean the window after you look in --you peeping tom :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh so sweet I will open the window and let him in.

If this topic carries on it will overtake EB's hysassult: :computer:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Talking of peeping in and {offtopic} I think Lottie who is now at least 11 has just completed O(bservation) 101. 

She has been watching me clean windows. When I have been on the outside she has been looking from the inside then running around the side of the house to check where I am then when I'm on the inside she's done the reverse. Just lately she has laid down exhausted.

I think after 9 years or so living here she has finally got the topography of the house and garden and the relationship that the window plays in all of this worked out.  

Well this thread might run and run Mavis but its certainly freshened up EBs hasn't it?


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

locovan said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Frank
> ...


Mavis, you'll have to get us some of the tinted windows you use to keep your nosy neighbours at bay. (You never did tell me what you get up to that makes it worth their while!   )

Viv


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

litcher said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > spykal said:
> ...


I will sit with a red wine and tell you the whole story :drinking: :drinking: :agrue:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did I hear red wine?

Any story will do then!


----------

